# [How To] Using non-homelink remote with homelink



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

I have a gate remote that is not compatible with homelink but wanted to use the auto open functions the car provides. So I purchased a mini remote relay kit and soldered the wires to the buttons of my remote. Right now it is powered by one of the USB ports in the center console and sitting on the phone tray but I will find a better hidden location for it, possibly in the frunk/bumper area.

The remote I ordered was configured for latched on/off and required delicate soldering to change it to momentary mode

This version is already configured for momentary:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

96s46p said:


> So I purchased a mini remote relay kit and soldered the wires to the buttons of my remote.]


I'm confused.
Exactly what remote did you solder the relay to?
And how does this work with the car auto-opening things?


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

The remote that works my gate, which can't be learned by homelink. The relay remote can be learned by homelink so car sends signal to relay which "pushes" button on remote which sends signal to gate.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

96s46p said:


> The remote that works my gate, which can't be learned by homelink. The relay remote can be learned by homelink so car sends signal to relay which "pushes" button on remote which sends signal to gate.


OHHHHHH.
Thanks for explaining.


----------



## ftenab (Jan 13, 2019)

Dear, I know is old post but may be you can reply to me. When the remote learned by homelink send the signal to relay which "pushes" button on remote which sends signal to gate....If both remotes send signal 433mhz at same time they not interfiere in the signal to be able to open the gate??.

I noticed if you push two remotes at same time (different gates) at same frequency 433mhz, gate is not responding to the signal.

Regards


----------

